# Milwaukee airless paint sprayer $199 @ Woodcraft



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Milwaukee Airless/Finish Paint Sprayer M4910-21
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085439/42050/Milwaukee-AirlessFinish-Paint-Sprayer-M491021.aspx?refcode=13IN02NL&utm_source=directemail&utm_medium=email&utm_content=2-10-clearance&utm_campaign=13IN02NL


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone here every try and use one of those? still selling new around here for 380


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Out of stock, no backorder

That's a good deal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wouldn't even buy it for that price. I was gonna buy it for the HVLP option as it seemed a good deal for $399 at the time. Went to buy one and the guy at the paint desk said dont bother. He pointed up at the shelf above the display and it was full of returned sprayers. Must have been 5-6 of them I there plus one on display as a used model for $350. The reviews online backed up what this guy said. I bought a $1200 proper HVLP and glad I did.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

True dat! Home depot doesn't even sell them here anymore. I've got a graco airless and the pro desk said there's no comparison.

At least hvlps have come down in price some...


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought one and I couldn't get the hplv side to work.......called Milwaukee and after long they told me to mail it back.......uh........no thanks........I returned it to HD........second one same thing. The airless worked great again. But hplv not so much. What's the point of buying two machines in one if one side doesn't work. And I really like Milwaukee tools and I really wanted the two in one concept. So instead I bought a cordless proshot for small projects and have a reg graco airless for other stuff.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

They still sell them at the Home Depots around here. Someone a month or so ago posted a pic spraying some cabinets with it. Said it did a fine job.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems like every other time they talked about them on here they got good reviews:sad:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say they probably work okay, but the longevity of the machine is probably short and with the prices they are now selling it at, I would be concerned about getting parts for it in the future.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

You get what you pay for. That is a disposable unit and the price reflects that imo.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Saw it at HD last night for $229.


----------

